# Vinyl glue removal



## Texas Slick (Oct 30, 2008)

Howdy, Y'all
Anyone have a way to remove the glue from a t-shirt after you remove the vinyl lettering. I use a spot remover gun to remove the lettering or the commericial product that's like a laquer thinner, but there's a residue of the glue left on the shirt. Thought there might be a way to remove that.'
Thanks in advance
Slick


----------



## ggraphics (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey Jim, we use transfer paper. Lay it down where the glue is, heat tack it at 330 for 2-3 seconds. Most, if not all of the glue should come up on the paper


----------



## Texas Slick (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks Jem
I'll givr a try


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

ggraphics said:


> Hey Jim, we use transfer paper. Lay it down where the glue is, heat tack it at 330 for 2-3 seconds. Most, if not all of the glue should come up on the paper


Transfer paper?
I thought parchment paper works for this.


----------



## ggraphics (Nov 20, 2008)

Nvr2Old said:


> Transfer paper?


I'm pretty sure it's transfer paper for plastisol transfers. I'm not the one who orders it, so I'm not positive. But that's what it feels like. I haven't tried anything else, but there's probably other stuff out there that will work.


----------

